# Federgabel FOX 32 F100 RL - 100 mm - Neuwertig - Köln



## snoeren (2. März 2009)

*Federgabel FOX 32 F100 RL - 100 mm*

Nun auf eBay zu finden. Falls ihr was zum dämpfen braucht ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300297489855


----------

